# Super Glue, Cyanoacrylate, Fletch Glue



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

You just took a $12 beating. It's surely a CA glue.

Personally, I prefer Fletchtite Platinum. It's a solvent base glue. I let it set at most about 10 minutes. And, I do prefer an overnight set before shooting. Not the fastest glue job, but that's why they make Scotch.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I was told by Tuff Goat that there are over 20 different types of cyanoacrylates, so you have to pick one with the right properties for the intended use. Sorry, I can't help with feathers as I gave them up many, many years ago.


----------



## babydeuce (Jun 24, 2012)

Locktite Ultra control gel for feathers...I used Fletchtite, but the locktite ultra control gel just plain works and fast, not to mention it is very easy to apply.

Jack


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

Loctite super glue gel or Gorilla super glue is all i use and have had great luck with it on feathers or vanes. The loctire ultra control is nice and makes it easy to apply with its container.


----------



## PFC FNG (Mar 28, 2013)

Another vote for the Loctite super glue gel. Easy to apply, cures quickly, and so far has held up wonderfully for me.


----------



## Decker (Feb 23, 2010)

For what I pay my local pro shop to install new vanes I cant beat it. And I shoot them within 5min. And they are going through a whisker biscuit. I go through vanes and knocks like they are water on a hot day. Very tight groups do that.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I cannot for the life of me understand why anyone would wait more than 10 seconds before moving to the next vane. I use Bohning X2 vanes on wraps, no prep or anything. Small line of Goat Tuff on the base of the vane, apply, leave for exactly 10 seconds, and on to the next one. Only thing that will get these vanes to come off is a knife.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

For feathers, nothing beats Bohning fletching tape. 

Even superglue sets up slowly with feathers. The tape is much faster and less mess.


----------



## Fuzzy Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

aread said:


> For feathers, nothing beats Bohning fletching tape.
> 
> Even superglue sets up slowly with feathers. The tape is much faster and less mess.


Couldn't agree more. Any of the "super glues" all of which are CA suck for fletching feathers. The only trick to the tape is to keep it cold when you're not using it. I freeze mine. Others refrigerate it, but unless you're doing a zillion arrows a week you'll get more life out of it if you keep it cold.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

G-Team Pro fletching glue set's up fasst with hardly any prepping to the arrow. Simply wipe down with wet paper towel, dry and start fletching.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Loctite super glue gel or Gorilla super glue here!:star:


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Like already said,nothing but tape for feathers. No wait,tape on and shoot.


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

CA of all sorts relies on moisture to cure. Thats why its so effective at gluing skin and it sticks practically instantly.

Feathers being dry and absorbent will draw moisture away from the glue, slowing cure, higher humidity or slightly dampening the feathers before trying to glue them with CA will improve bond and speed cure. At least in theory... I don't use feather so don't have experience with them. Loctite Super gel works great for my vanes, and stays usable longer than other super glues if its stored upside down in the double bottle like its packaged.


----------



## countachkid (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm new to shooting, but I deal a lot with glues for my other hobbies. CA is essentially the purest form of super glue. Go to a hobby shop and buy a bottle for $6. You'll never use cheap super glue for important projects again.


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

AND THE WINNER IS . . . 

Seems to be Loctite Gel, or similar. 

Not too concerned about "getting beat out of $12" for a Cyanoacrylate. It's a 60 mile drive to the nearest archery supply, and last week I drove there three days in a row. 

Moving right along here, 

I'm thinking that feathers are stiffer, provide more spin in the arrow. I'm setting up a left helical on a 400 spine carbon, 100 or 125 gr. target tip. My initial arrows were Easton Storm, 400 spine -- straight set vanes. Vanes seem like flimsy rubber and tend to tear fairly easily. Ahhhhhhhh, but I have no issues with tearing off old vanes and attaching new ones. I expect they're cheaper than feathers. Feathers seem more traditional, and I'm pretty "old school" when it comes to archery -- recurve bow for targets.


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

srraight from wiki

Cyanoacrylate is used in archery to glue fletching to arrow shafts. The special "fletch-tite" glues are really cyanoacrylate repackaged in special fletching glue kits. Often these tubes have a long thin metal nozzle to aid in better accuracy in the application of the glue to the base of the feather or plastic fletching to ensure a good bond to the arrow shaft.


----------

